# Alaa and Gamal



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The sons of Egypt's deposed president Hosni Mubarak, Gamal and Alaa, as well as Hassan Heikal and Yasser El-Mallawany - both CEOs of Egyptian investment bank EFG-Hermes - are to face trial alongside five others for corrupt stock exchange dealings, state television reported on Wednesday.

UPDATED: Mubarak sons, EFG CEOs to face new trial for stock market corruption - Economy - Business - Ahram Online


----------

